# what do all the different golf clubs do



## Crystal Clean (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I am new to golf, I have just invested approx £1200 in golfing equipment from a full set of clubs to clothing and shoes etc.

I am looking forward to starting and would have started playing a long time ago if I did not break my foot 6 weeks ago.

I would do with some help please.

Can someone tell me what all the clubs are used for, the Putter I understand about that, the driver is for the first T off to each green ( i think) apart from that I don't know any more, can you help please.

The set of clubs I have are the Golden Bear TR261 set, Irons, 5,6,7,8,9 P & S Driver 
10º Fairway woods, 3, 5 Hydrids, 3i, 4i

I could do with knowing what each club is used for please and if some should be used for any other purpose as well.

Richard


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

Ya you must be pretty new - Its pretty simple - The main thing about the clubs youll notice is the angle at which the head is slanted at - The more slanted it is, the shorter and higher it'll go - Look around forums and check out - 

The best thing you can do is get out there and practice -


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a site that will give typical yardages for beginner to pro. Yardages for each club is subjective, being as every golfer is just a little bit different then his counterpart, but it will give you a starting point. 

hansoh.com - typical golf yardage distances

Del


----------



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the world of golf.

I started playing 4 months ago and i was also baffled.

For a starter this may help.

You have a putter, yo know this one and then various irons which for a starter i would use only the no. 4,5,6,7,8,9 SW,PW

The last two SW is a sand wedge for hitting out of bunkers but not always and PW is a Pitch wedge for chip shots, etc etc

Basically you will notice that the club shaft is longer as you progress towards the low number irons and the loft(angle of club face ) gets less so the ball flies lower in the air.

My biggest problem was which do you use and when !!

As a guide the high number irons and SW and PW are used for close range shots maybe 70 - 80 yds and small chip shots which can be only a few feet.

The low number irons are used for long hits off the tee or fairway where you may achieve 150 to 200 yds in time.

With regards to the drivers i would leave them at home and get / use a no. 3 wood ( i have the excellent Benross V5 no.3 wood )and these are for big hits off the tee where distance is needed.

Please note that as a new player the bigger the club (longer the shaft ) the more difficult it is to get straight shots.

Concentrate on accuracy first and defo your putting which is the most important shot to play in the game.

Good luck hope this helps a bit


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Mostly, my clubs just get dirty from different distances!


----------



## Crystal Clean (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for all your help guys, this is now starting to make sense.

Richard


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Here's a site that will give typical yardages for beginner to pro. Yardages for each club is subjective, being as every golfer is just a little bit different then his counterpart, but it will give you a starting point.
> 
> hansoh.com - typical golf yardage distances
> 
> Del


Thanks for that link it was very helpful


----------

